# Announcing Free Stuff for Audi Community via Fourtitude Discussion Forums



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So there is a mountain of parts in our Vortex Media Group Pennsylvania office. Pallets of parts and Audi Accessories have been unloaded and organized over the last few weeks. We find ourselves walking around the islands of wheels, roof racks, floor mats, car covers and more as we move from one desk to another during our daily routine.

We’d already had a pile of goods amassing that we have been planning to give away. Then, the team at Audi Accessories phoned and asked if we thought we knew a way to get rid of some random inventory they’d had in a storage room over the years. That storage room needed cleaning we had just the answer. Even better, we've added our existing stash of goods to this growing pile.

You see, we’re coming to the end of this, our tenth year publishing Fourtitude. Given the significance of the passing of our first decade, it seems like a good time to reflect on what we’ve accomplished and set goals for hills still left to climb. It also makes for an excellent opportunity to give back to the Audi community that chooses to support Fourtitude. That support keeps the lights and servers on, so who better to benefit from this pile of goods. 

*Brief History of Fourtitude
*After publishing Audi content on VWvortex.com for years and contributing to Audiworld.com, we decided to strike out on our own by launching Fourtitude on April 4, 2004. Coming into the market with AudiWorld well established and Audizine having launched during the time we’d been building out Fourtitude, we knew we needed a differentiator and content was it. In the time since then, this website has pushed the envelope in the world of niche websites catering to a single brand or model. Our blog has become established as the largest Audi blog going.

We’ve also pushed well beyond the blog. Our original content goes regularly to the Audi Magazine produced by Audi of America, and to the Audi Club North America’s quattro quarterly. It is a recurring monthly feature in the pages of Audi Driver Magazine sold in the UK and also distributed in the USA. We push that content not just to our own Fourtitude fan page on Facebook, Twitter, and most recently Ello, but also maintain a video channel on YouTube with over 3 million views, a massive photo stream on Pinterest, our behind-the-scenes photo stream on Instagram and even an Audi-focused PDF library on Scribd. On top of that, we were a pioneer in model specific fan pages on Facebook and now maintain a portfolio of Audi-focused fan pages numbering over 1.1M fans. We also operate four independent Audi R18 twitter accounts that frequently live tweet FIA WEC races. We’re quite proud of this multi-platform approach that has grown so much bigger than our site itself, but it also presents a time consuming challenge.

In the span since Fourtitude’s launch, the landscape of Audi enthusiast outlets has changed. AudiWorld switched platforms, QuattroWorld arrived to fill demand for a KAWF-based forum, Audizine continues and other model-specific sites like A5OC.com and R8-talk.com have popped up. Where once Audiworld stood as the main resource, larger even than our own sister Volkswagen website VWvortex, the Audi discussion community is now split over many, many offerings in the space. Even the largest of these sites is but a fraction of VWvortex in size.

Add to this social media. Outlets like Facebook, Twitter, Instagram and more compete for Audi owner discussion even more. Each makes a great cross-platform argument for eyeballs in the form of user groups, fan pages, hashtags and personal discussion. 

What we've learned publishing this site over the years is that you need strong discussion forums on which to build a site and keep that site healthy. Blogs and editorial content are much more expensive to produce than reader-generated pages in forums. More importantly, forums are a HUGE resource for the community in the form of FAQs, build threads or even simply tech questions or daily discussion.

*Discussion Forums & Giving Away a Mountain of Audi Stuff to Readers
*As we see it, we create the blog content of the site and keep those on social media informed of the Audi brand via multi-faceted presence. It’s why we maintain a full time staff in Pennsylvania in order to populate the site each day with news and features. Forums, on the other hand, are populated by site users and forum traffic typically goes to wherever there’s a compelling reason like already established traffic or killer content such as project car builds or technical FAQs. 

Forums are a key place where we feel that there is room for improvement on Fourtitude because, quite frankly, the site couldn’t exist alone without the already off-the-charts discussion foru traffic going on at our sister website VWvortex supporting it. That’s where we need you, our readers.

Fourtitude enjoys some really great well-established model forums like those for the Audi A3 and TT models. However, other forums languish from lack of use. We’d like to change that. At the same time, we have the aforementioned pile of goods to give away. That’s where things get interesting.

We want to reward those who choose to use Fourtitude’s discussion forums. Whether it be that aforementioned killer content like FAQs and build threads, answering questions for new Audi owners, asking questions of seasoned veterans or simple everyday chat, this use will help us further establish Fourtitude as an even better resource for Audi owners.

We’re going to start this off by getting our users covered. Below is a list of our inventory of car covers. These are genuine indoor/outdoor covers from Audi specifically made for our vehicles. We’re going to start watching our forums for active users who own these cars particular cars and who are posting content, asking or answering questions. We’ll make contact via our forum’s personal message system or in threads themselves. Once we make contact, you send us a shipping address (U.S. addresses only please) and we’ll ship out the parts. Consider them a gift from our appreciative online Audi community.

As we go on, we’re going to roll in other items to give away. This might be a set of wheels and snow tires, a video game, clothing, roof rack or whatever. We figure it's a great way to reward active users of our forums.

So here’s the first list of car covers. From there you can see which forums will begin to get these first rewards. 

Thanks again for making this site what it is. We wouldn’t be here without our readers and we appreciate the time you have spent and continue to spend reading and adding to the pages of Fourtitude.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you have any questions about this, post here and let me know. Also, feel free to post links to content you're posting in our forums to show yourself taking part... preferably FAQs and build threads. Those are the best.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> So here’s the first list of car covers.



*checks calendar*
*notes that it is December 15th, not April 1st*

:what:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry, the list didn't come over from the copy of the blog post.

Blog post is HERE: http://fourtitude.com/features/Colu...-audi-stuff-via-fourtitude-discussion-forums/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Congratulations @Flieger. Audi Q5 car is shipping out today.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's another prize package that'll go out Monday. Want to learn more? Click *HERE*.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

This is exciting!


----------



## Danielle6676 (Dec 20, 2014)

*What a wonderful idea!*

I own a 2014 Q7 and TTS. It impresses me at how tight the Audi family is. Now learning of this giveaway is even more impressive.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Danielle6676 said:


> I own a 2014 Q7 and TTS. It impresses me at how tight the Audi family is. Now learning of this giveaway is even more impressive.


Danielle, we've been looking for Q7 owners for our car cover giveaway. I'll PM you to get your shipping details (if you want one).


----------



## Spike00513 (Jul 13, 2012)

What an awesome idea

My B6 A4 would love one


----------



## JonahD_1985 (Jan 5, 2011)

how bout a 86 Coupe GT owner? whatcha got for him


----------



## Danielle6676 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Danielle, we've been looking for Q7 owners for our car cover giveaway. I'll PM you to get your shipping details (if you want one).


I ❤THE CAR COVER! Thanks for your generosity. Happy New Year


----------



## DREEZZEE (Nov 28, 2012)

howdy, any cool mk1 tt things still lying around?

thanks!:wave:


----------



## hkaushik (Feb 13, 2015)

Any leftovers for C7 A6?

TortoiseA6


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We have a lot more stuff, and will start moving out some trunk liners and rubber mats here in the next few days. They're for various models.


----------



## ChicagosPhantom (Oct 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We have a lot more stuff, and will start moving out some trunk liners and rubber mats here in the next few days. They're for various models.


Anything for A6 C5 owners...?


----------

